# Bogus Takeaways



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Ever feel some musical work got a reputation more from marketing or circumstantial evidence than real musical merit?

Been relistening to Coltrane's Love Supreme. You hear all the time people describing it as spiritual and religious. I say it is a type of conditioning. Maybe in a vaccuum I could convince myself it is undeniably spiritual, but listening to other non religious music and church music, there isn't really anything to suggest it is religious, other than it makes use of momentum, which rock stars also employ to play up to their listeners.

i also got into quite a heated debate on Wyatt's Rock Bottom, which was claimed to be funeral, but was never affirmed by Wyatt himself, more like the opposite, but is looked upon surrounding an event as being directly suggestive of it. The interpretation of the lyrics, the melodies, all become geared to proving a certain view. 

"What?! You can't hear it?" becomes a conditioning technique for others new to the piece. Hey, we see cults proliferate through that sort of brain washing, manilulativd techniques, why not with music criticism (third person commentary is more like it).

What sez you?


----------

